# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Glycerol Loading? before a comp??

## Random

Guys anyone had good experience with glycerol loading before competition? ive used some before training with a good pump but never before competition...any input guys?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Tried it, it did not work forme...XXL

----------


## Random

hmm..how bout MCTs? im using 24grams of o m e g a 3,6, and 9 right now and i was wondering if i should throw in some MCTs for my contest diet next month? if so do you count them in your total fat intake?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

MCT are ok...they are a good diatary fat source...should be ok to through them in...XXL

----------


## Random

sounds good, should i count them in my Total fat though? thanks

----------


## bigsd67

if the MCT has calories then it should be counted as fat intake...and im sure it does.

----------


## Random

cool thanks

----------


## Random

Hey Mike how many servings of glycerol did you use? it didnt work at all?...

----------


## MrMent1on

This is one thing I have no knowledge about, I'll like some knowledge, could someone fill me in on what's Glycerol? is it the same as Glycerin? whats do they do? whats the difference if any? I know they use Glycerin to make sh!t like protein bars, but how is it used for a competition? carb up?

----------


## Random

..Glycerol is an alcohol sugar like glycerin...it is used pre-competition to load your muscle with the water beneath the skin...some people say it totally dries them out and makes them super-full before going onstage by pulling the subcutaneous water out from under the skin and pushing it into your muscle....

----------


## Random

I know im bumping an old thread but i would like more experiences with Glycerol loading, ive read some good posts on other boards just seeing if anyone new has any input...today is carb day and i plan on using a couple servings of Glycerol before bed with 8-16 oz of water to see if i tighten up in the morning..if i can tell i will try a couple servings on a regular low-carb day 1 hour before the workout to see if i get very full and tighten up as well...

----------


## MrMent1on

> I know im bumping an old thread but i would like more experiences with Glycerol loading, ive read some good posts on other boards just seeing if anyone new has any input...today is carb day and i plan on using a couple servings of Glycerol before bed with 8-16 oz of water to see if i tighten up in the morning..if i can tell i will try a couple servings on a regular low-carb day 1 hour before the workout to see if i get very full and tighten up as well...


Let us know your result as this interest me.

----------


## Random

Definitely Man, im looking forward to it and i will post results and opinions tomorrow....

----------


## Random

After trying the Glycerol experiment i took some before and after pics..which ill probably post later...i did see some difference in condition but not much as far as fullness or vascularity yet...i will experiment with it again next carb day in 5 days....its hard to tell cuz after the back workout i sweat out some of the water and i did seem to look better...time will tell...maybe i need more than 2 Tablespoons? i used 2 right before bed with 16 oz of water and 2 tbsp one hour before the lift....

----------


## Random

Gona bump this one more time...MikeXXL advised me to try it again next carb day--which will be sunday and this time im going to double the dose...4 tablespoons with 12-16 oz of water before bed, then the next day 4 tablespoons 1 hour before i lift to see if i can get any vascularity from it....monday i will post all before and after comparisons to see if you guys can spot something that i might not be able to spot....

----------


## Random

Well guys i bumped up my dose to 4 tablespoons for last wks carb day and took that with 16oz of water before bed...honestly its tough to really say if it works for me, i can say that i did have an awesome workout but i think it was mostly from carb day that helped get me through quads...i used another 4 tablespoons today 1 hour before my chest workout with some niacin but i didnt have much time to pose after...i was stronger on my workout from last wk...it might have helped fill me out a bit but i dont think it did anything to make me more vascular...at this point i dont think i will be using it for this years contest however i may use it during the offseason to help stay full and hydrated....i think if its too tough to notice, it probably didnt help me significantly...

----------


## Beefwad53

I just wanted to clear up some of the misconceptions that I've been reading on some of these posts. Glycerine loading is supposed to pull more water into the mucles because each molecule of Glycerine bonds with 3 molecules of water. I noticed that most of the water or fluid intake has been 12-16 ounces of water with 4 tablespoons (about 50ml?) of Glycerine. I did some pretty extensive research on it and you are supposed to take in 20 oz of water for every 10 ml of Glycerine at minimum. Otherwise, the Glycerine will dehydrate you. This is, of course, if you are looking for a better pump. It will increase your blood volume, supposedly much greater than taking any NO supplement on the market. I guess it has been used by elite powerlifters for years to make their muscles feel tight and by marathon runners to hyperhydrate for running in high heat and humidity conditions. Try drinking 100 oz of water with 50ml of Glycerine and see what happens.

Just in case: Glycerin, Glycerine, Glycerol are all chemically exactly the same compound. I posted this because I ordered some Glycerin after reading up on it, and received GlycerinE instead, so I got pissed and found this out.

----------

